# Flex tube deer grunts



## michael dee (Jun 14, 2015)

All the deer grunts I have made have been all wood and I am now going to try some grunts with the flexible tube, question is are you guys using glue on the tube where it slips over tenon are just using a snug fit. The plastic tube is pretty thin and over time was wondering about it splitting with a snug fit and if using glue , what kind ? Would the glue break down the plastic?


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 14, 2015)

I turn them just ever so slightly under sized and use plumbers goop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 15, 2015)

When I used them I just used a tight fit but if I did them now I would undersize the tenon and use two o rings like I do other calls and see how that works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 17, 2015)

NO!!!! Don't succumb to the dark side. Stay with the all wood grunts. Only by working together, can we wipe out the plastic accordion tube. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm with Brent, stay away from the tubes, seems to cheap em up . I started out with them and then used a snug fit.
Now I will only make one if requested, but most guys want the whole tube made with wood, once they see em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 17, 2015)

Since it has been said now I have to agree, throw those ugly things as far as you possibly can, then burn them, bury them, then pave over the plot.


----------



## michael dee (Jun 17, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> NO!!!! Don't succumb to the dark side. Stay with the all wood grunts. Only by working together, can we wipe out the plastic accordion tube. :)


Brent, I agree totally, but I have people asking for them, tried to talk them out of it , but that was a no go. Personally I think the all wood looks better and is easier to make , especially since I use the method that you showed us with the delrin rod, bore out the barrel and exhaust , shape them , plug exhaust with delrin , install Reed , done. Flex tube requires more tedious cutting with making the smaller piece with the tenons on both sides to fit into barrel. Only thing I need to find is a little bit bigger bit than 3/4" for the bore of the all wood grunter because the delrin seems to be a little bit bigger, maybe metric , I don't know. Really no big deal , I just sand inside of exhaust and barrel , but always looking for a better way.


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 17, 2015)

Michael, 
I use 5/8" for the bore. Its takes just a touch of sanding, but you know that the fit is tight.

I have found an even easier method instead of the delrin rod. CPVC pipe is exactly the right dimension inside and out (1/2ID x 5/8OD). Just cut a piece, take the burrs off with a swipe of the file and glue it in.


----------



## myingling (Jun 17, 2015)

Ill make what a customer wants the all wood looks great ,,,but if asked what sounds the best its the black tubes ,,,,but I never heard an all wood that will get a deep as grunt as with the black tube ,,,I use orings

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

